
Ask HN: What spectator sport would AI compete in? - benkarst
Many people have watched AI compete with humans in Chess, Go, and Dota 2. Do you think we&#x27;d ever be willing to watch AI compete with AI? If so, what would the game be?
======
a3n
Auto racing, both all-AI and mixed with humans.

To all you self-driving car makers, put up or shut up. Until you can best
human racing safety, I'll never buy or ride in a self driving car.

~~~
A_Parr
I doubt you'll see mixed human/AI racing.

Even if you could trust the robot cars to run along side human driven cars,
you can't trust the human drivers around the AI opponents.

